# Do you have Allergies/intolerances?



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 20, 2011)

The pizza thread got me wondering who else suffers from allergies or intolerances. 

I will start I am allergic to onion (rare allergen) Peppers of any type, sour cream, latex, bees, Pollen, (especialy ragweed and cottonwood trees) wool, (or oil) and stupid people. Thats the short list, I use hypoallegenic everything from laundry soap to air freshners. IE I make my own.

I know these days more and more people are being diagnosed with one or more allergies so what is yours?
How have you learned to cope?


----------



## Kelise (Oct 20, 2011)

I have allergies to 45/50 things I was scratch tested for. Mostly dusts, grasses, animals - I won't list them all. I'm lactose intolerant, anemic (body simply won't absorb iron and tonics/tablets make me ill) and allergic to some needles - but we're not sure why/which yet - it doesn't happen often enough to be an issue, and only results in redness and aches anyway.

Intolerant to salicylates and glutamates. Perhaps gluten as well, but that's still untested. Still going through other food tests with my doctor and dietician, currently too ill to get any real answers anyway as there's far too many variables.

The scariest one so far was a drink I had - red lemonade, the grenadine. Still not sure whether it was the red food colouring C123 or if it was made from actual pomegranates, but two small drinks of it made my insides go hard. I felt dizzy and couldn't really respond to questions and couldn't lie down because I would almost black out completely. So for two hours I had to half lie down on a sofa. Just above my stomach all up through my ribs went really hard, as if I was paralysed, I felt shaky and was feverish. The scariest part about it was it was in a pub down on the farm and the closest hospital was a few hours away - then there's always the danger of driving fast in dark farm country where you're more likely to hit a kangaroo than get to your destination if you have to drive fast.

Luckily, the kitchen lady was also the first aid/ambulance driver of the small town, and she watched over me for those few hours - eventually helped me up and outside and made me throw up until I probably didn't have anything left inside of me for a week. I was awful for a few days, then pretty much okay. Thankfully I hadn't done anything new or eaten much that day, so we were able to narrow it down to the grenadine pretty quickly... if we hadn't been able to, I probably would have had it again the next night.

So being a non-drinker doesn't always save you 


Oh, and once as a kid a new shampoo burned my head so badly that a lot of my hair fell out. I spent most of that day and night in a bath full of ice cubes and it was still very painful. 

Double oh - I may be allergic to shellfish. Never eaten it before in my life as it repulses me anyway, but a new powder my doctor was trying to get me on to fix a few of my other illnesses has made me a lot worse, and the only thing in it is basically shellfish. Luckily my reaction is only migraines and incredibly aches - not my throat/tongue swelling up - so I'm pretty lucky really.

I basically avoid anything with addictives/colourings/flavourings in them. I make a heck of a lot of stuff from home which tastes nicer anyhow.


----------



## Linqy (Oct 20, 2011)

Only to exotic fruits, and that only just barely XD

I get a a tingling tongue and lips when I eat a lot of kiwi, mango or pineapple. And then only if they're really fresh XD

-happy-


----------



## Fnord (Oct 20, 2011)

Dust mites and down mostly.  Some pollens and molds.  

Actually my scratch test for dust mites swelled up so bad that it enveloped its neighboring test points.  It looked like a quail egg on my back.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm disgustingly healthy. I get a little hay fever from time to time, but I man up and bully it away. I used to be allergic to things like oranges and eggs, but I ran those allergies off too.

Of course, now I have diabetes, so the number of things I'm not supposed to eat is basically everything sold as food in the US.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 25, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> I'm disgustingly healthy. I get a little hay fever from time to time, but I man up and bully it away. I used to be allergic to things like oranges and eggs, but I ran those allergies off too.
> 
> Of course, now I have diabetes, so the number of things I'm not supposed to eat is basically everything sold as food in the US.



Ok I have to ask how did you get rid of them than?
Every time I come into contact with one of mine, the reaction is far worse than the last time...


----------

